
Can my employer fire me for legally using marijuana? - kindlez
http://www.denverpost.com/2016/12/04/can-my-employer-fire-me-for-legally-using-marijuana/
======
kafkaesq
Unfortunately, yes. Even if you're a paraplegic, and your MJ use has been
proscribed by your doctor:

[http://www.salon.com/2014/01/03/fired_for_legally_smoking_po...](http://www.salon.com/2014/01/03/fired_for_legally_smoking_pot_the_coming_colorado_crackdown/)

Then again, we as engineers have just as much freedom not to work for
companies like the Dish Network, which pulled off this particular act of
callous disregard for the suffering of one of its finest employees.

------
rick_perez
Many people have gotten fired by saying something politically incorrect on
Twitter or Facebook. When free speech is called into question, the standard
response is that it's not protected because a company is not the government
and can do as they please.

This is the other side of it. Based on this same thinking, a company can also
fire you if they don't think your marijuana usage looks good for their image.

------
vectorEQ
if it wouldn't be legal there's plenty of other assorted reasons you can put
to an contract termination which are very broad/general and usually very hard
to get around. I live in the netherlands, here 's legal , but still people
usually just keep it a secret from their employers. i generally don't, but
this does affect how my work and my attitude is judged by others. any miss or
fail is generally blamed on pot, while if i wouldn't tell them, it will just
be blamed on something else... ^^ if you intent to keep smoking weed, just
accept that a lot of people (employers) will think that it makes you less fit
mentally and physically for work, and they will use it as a blanket excuse for
everything they want to critisize you for. just show them your care face, work
hard, and prove to them they are ill informed. :)

